# Mite away quick strips?



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We know folks who have used it in Hawaii, during the trials. We talked to them first-hand and they liked it. I don't have access to any hard data or more specifics.

Mite-Away II has been the best treatment for (both) mites around, IMO. MAQS is just a more convenient way to apply, without the need for spacers.

We will carry it when more 18 approvals exist.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Another big advantage I see with the quick strip is it can be used during a honey flow, no more taking the hive out of production while treating. They have posted some of the results on their website and I believe it can be found elswhere on this forum.
Perry


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

They're not available yet on the "mainland". Got this email from the NODS recently...

Thank you for inquiring about the status of Mite-Away Quick Strips™ (MAQS) availability in 2010. 

Currently, a Section 18 pesticide registration application is being processed in California. California is acting as the lead state in the US registration process. Upon approval of this lead Section 18 application, other states may submit their own Section 18 applications. The Section 18 approval process takes 50 days. It is anticipated that those States submitting a Section 18 application quickly will receive approval in time for spring treatment, late April to early May. 

In Canada, we are hoping to have distribution in place in time for spring treatment, through our usual distribution network. Please visit www.miteaway.com and click on the distributor link under Mite-Away II tab. 

Mite-Away Quick Strips™ Treatment for Varroa Mites

Active ingredient is formic acid
Treatment period is only 7 days
2 strips are placed between the brood chambers
No extra equipment is required
Can be used between 50 and 92 degrees F.
Can be used mid summer, with honey supers on the hive
Mites are killed both on the bees and under the cap with 95% efficacy
Bees dispose of the pads

Commercial beekeepers planning to use MAQS in California may place pre-orders from Mann Lake or Dadant.

I will be in touch as more information on pricing and packaging becomes available. Please note that you are on a MAQS mailing list, so I can keep you up to date on the progress of Mite-Away Quick Strips!

Yours in beekeeping,

Liz Corbett

Business Manager

NOD Apiary Products

Toll free: 866-483-2929


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

looking at the price of the quick strips compared to the mite-awayII, the quick strips are $2.80 for a pack compared to $4.00 for a pad, assuming one pack treats one hive like one pad does, and they should weigh alot less for shipping.


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

To add info to hawks. As of last week Brushy Mountain is still waiting on the approval as well. They are talking highly of it for those who do treat.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Both products use formic acid as the main ingredient to kill mites on the bees and in the hive. MA strips do the job in a much shorter time- why?- are they a higher concentration of formic acid? Do the strips then kill more brood than the pads? And most importantly, _why are the strips supposedly safe with honey production at the same time, while the pads are not_?? I wish these very odd things were explained. Guess I'm the skeptical type.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

"States submitting a Section 18 application"

Who in the state fills out the setction 18 application?


----------



## Stinky (Feb 13, 2010)

"Who in the state fills out the setction 18 application?"

In North Carolina, the request for a Section 18 exemption is submitted by the NC Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, which is also the state agency which oversees pesticides.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Stinky,
I may try and track someone down to see when they plan on submitting the application.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Omie,

I share the same skepticism. I dont want to dis credit their claims, but actually, I haven't seen much of any study on their claims.
With all the credits listed for the product, I wish they would provide better explanation on the product and actually how it works.

Like you suggest, a flash treatment is not what we what, 
but even so, a flash treatment cant be credited with these claims, 

>>Can be used between 50 and 92 degrees F.
Can be used mid summer, with honey supers on the hive
Mites are killed both on the bees and under the cap with 95% efficacy

They state the use of different formulation,
so many questions,

But if they are honest with their claims, I sure am interested.
Seems to be too good to be true


----------



## NewbeeNnc (May 21, 2009)

Ski said:


> Thanks Stinky,
> I may try and track someone down to see when they plan on submitting the application.


I think it's already been submitted but I'm not 100% sure on that.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

This is were Goverment needs to step a side and let people get moving. If its proven in Hawaii then let it go in the the rest of the 49 states. But if we have to wait on California a state that is flat broke and about to lose its bond rating in the next 90 days. I can't see how it will ever move thru a section 18 any time soon.


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Speaking of governments and getting them out of the way, here in Canada, beekeepers are currently able to buy formic and prepare their treatments in whatever approved way that seems appropriate for the hive/nuc, the season and expected temperatures.

This freedom is opposed and I am told it is constantly under attack by a commercial interest which would love to corner the market and change the regulations to where only specific manufactured products were permitted.

Canadian beekeepers are aware of this and have so far we have managed to defend our freedom, but constant vigilence is necessary.

Formic is an extremely cheap product and easy to purchase. Preparation of applications is not difficult either. manufacturing and regulation vastly increase the costs and reduce the flexibility of treatments.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

ya a agree Allen,

but also consider adulteration and tolerances due to unregulated treatments,
There is a place for government regulation, which benifets producers by establishing and maintaining trade relations,

"my neighbour uses it, he has been beekeeping for quite a while, now Im using it, seems to work fine. As for my honey? I didnt realize it left that residue!!"


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm talking about formic acid. It is a relatibvely benign substance from a food point of view, and a natural constituent of honey.

As for most other substances, including some feeds and some popualr oils, I agreee.


----------



## Axtmann (Dec 29, 2002)

Omie you’re right, there are an amount of formic necessary to kill mites. The fumes must have a certain concentration in the hive to be deadly to mites. Where ever they are coming from, from 60% formic or 85% formic. If somebody tells me the old formic did not penetrate wax and could not kill mites in closed cells but the new formic in pads is different and will penetrate and kill…….. what should I believe? Is it this a joke or a good advertising? 

You can call it pad; strip or whatever, formic is the product who kills mites. 

Check the internet, formic acid is a cheap product and you can make a lot of money with it. If beekeepers think with a quick pad they solve the mite problem for the whole year ……… I don’t believe it. Our bee institutes working with all kind of formic application forms for more than 30 years and we still have lots of mites every year. 
What I believe, in the first place the pads will fill the pocked of the producer, and beekeepers have the same cheap active ingredient in a different packing.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Its all about $$$$ and bayer and others care about one thing....$$$$. THeir profits are huge, I realize it takes money to research and develop products, but if I made their margins I would retire in 5 years! Big money has put this country (and others) a mess. A friend just returned from a trip around the world...gas in some countries just pennies a gallon!


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Actually, I don't care how much money Bayer makes. If it bothers me too much, I'll either buy their stock or go work for them. (Actually, I did work for them as a pollinator and they treated us really well, BTW).

*I also do not begrudge the various companies which produce strips for hive treatments, provided they do not, by getting approved, eliminate access to the base chemical if it is very cheap, then charge excessively high prices for their product.*

In the case of dangerous pesticides like fluvalinate and coumaphos, strong arguments can be made for having the chemicals impregnated into plastics with known and tested release rates, however it seems that commercial beekeepers have learned how to acquire and apply these chemicals successfully and much more cheaply -- and many do. The fines, should anyone decide to notice and charge them are just a cost of doing business and may well be cheaper than using the approved commercial product for a year.

The problem is that by adopting off-label application rather than using the approved product, they become outlaws and fall outside the system. They are then unable to level with regulators and even one another at times.

The inspectors and others who should be regulating, find themselves in difficult position and the easiest thing is to look the other way unless forced to confront a specific case. Not only are many inspectors beekeepers themselves, but for the career government employee, good jobs are hard to find, and their job, often performed at isolated locations in the country is much more secure, easier, safer and more pleasant if everyone is friends.

So, what I am saying very simply is that if a company a.) manages to get a monopoly on the legal use of an important and reasonably safe chemical, and b.) abuses that position to squeeze out excess profits, then we have reason to complain.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The allowance of this product in NY has been held up by the NYS Department of Environmental Conservation. Some problem w/ the wording, I believe.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>I'm talking about formic acid.

ya, I realize that. But take for example a beekeeper not knowing of formic, trying it out for the first time with only neighbours advice.
He hurts his bees, he hurts himself, and possibly adulterated his honey (cant tell me formic will not adulterate your honey crop)

ONe advantage with having substances registered for use, all aspects of its use is studied, and use of the product is recommended. Helps make better decisions,

Oxalic acid is also a food grade material, used to treat honeybees. Now have someone use that product on some bad "advice" and things could go terribly wrong

That all said, and I dont agree with the registration process happening with formic. The vendor that will have its product approved for sale will get the ability to sell it because of a packaging issue. While the other vendor sells his treatment where you buy the formic in bulk.
Both use the same government background studies, and both have the same effectiveness with information behind them. But one gets approval merely due to packaging issues.
In my opinion, its not an easy issue to settle on,


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

Both formic and oxalic have prescribed usage methods and doses. Users are expected to follow those practices.

Of course we could dwell on the dangers, and assume that users are stupid, but if we do that, should we not immediately get gasoline out of the hands of the public? It is far more dangerous and is definitely something we do not want in our food. I drank some once by mistake and can assure you that it was not a pleasant experience.

As for formic, I doubt that anyone would consume honey with sufficient formic acid to be harmful. It is about as toxic as vinegar AFAIK.

Oxalic is different, but again it is a constituent of foods we already eat. Anything with enough oxalic to be harmful would definitely be unpalatable.

Coumaphos and fluvalinate are different. Any amount in food is of great concern


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Im not disagreeing with you allen, I agree

we also have to recognize the other side of the argument, it also benifets our industry.
so be it food grade or not, it all falls under the same shroud


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Sutton I don't care how much a company makes. They provide Jobs I never worked for a poor man. or Bankrupt Company. To me I want comapnies to profit. if I don't like thier product I don't buy it. Or invest in their company. and any how its about the goverment tell us how to take care of our bees.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I checked with N.Y. and got the following response, does anyone know if it has been registered in calif. and if so the numer assigned to it.

I have numerous calls and e-mails into the U.S. EPA regarding this issue.

So far, I have been told that, to date, it has not been registered in California and the U.S. EPA has not received any Section 18 applications for this product.

We have not received any applications for registration in New York State.

As soon as I hear anything, I'll let you know.


Jeanine Broughel
Pesticide Product Registration Section
NYSDEC
625 Broadway
Albany, New York 12233-7257


----------



## nativesong (May 14, 2011)

I tried *Mite Away Quick Strips* for the first time today in 4 hives, each with double 10" deep brood supers (2 treatment pads between both brood supers), a queen excluder, a 10" deep honey super, a top inner cover and lid. Everything went smooth. I replaced SBB (screened bottom board) plastic insert for treatment. The funny thing is that several drones conjugated at hive entrance after. Everything looks good. No dead bees (YET):thumbsup:. Will check in the morning for varroa mite drop on the SSB inserts.


----------



## Gardenside Beehives (Jun 8, 2011)

Evidently MAQS are registered for use in NC. I bought some a few weeks back from my bee supplier. I haven't tested or treated yet...


----------



## nativesong (May 14, 2011)

nativesong said:


> I tried *Mite Away Quick Strips* for the first time today in 4 hives, each with double 10" deep brood supers (2 treatment pads between both brood supers), a queen excluder, a 10" deep honey super, a top inner cover and lid. Everything went smooth. I replaced SBB (screened bottom board) plastic insert for treatment. The funny thing is that several drones conjugated at hive entrance after. Everything looks good. No dead bees (YET):thumbsup:. Will check in the morning for varroa mite drop on the SSB inserts.


Morning #1
Out of the 4 test hives on the first morning, there were about 100 dead bees on each of the hive entrances. It's still early, so I will keep you updated on the foraging later today. There were an equal amount of dead varroa mites on the SSB. It it a heavy duty treatment, make no doubt about it. But a mite free hive has to be stronger in the long run. I will keep you updated...


----------



## nativesong (May 14, 2011)

nativesong said:


> Morning #1
> Out of the 4 test hives on the first morning, there were about 100 dead bees on each of the hive entrances. It's still early, so I will keep you updated on the foraging later today. There were an equal amount of dead varroa mites on the SSB. It it a heavy duty treatment, make no doubt about it. But a mite free hive has to be stronger in the long run. I will keep you updated...


OK, Morning #2... Bee deaths are starting to subside. We now have a combined total (morning #1 and morning #2 ) of around *300-400 dead bees and 5 dead brood larvae at each hive entrance*. Like I said before, this product may be deemed 'natural', but it is a serious chemical and should be taken seriously. It appears to be doing its job, I have counted numerous mites on the SBBs and I know that there are probably many dead in the comb that I cant yet count. I like the idea of treating the entire apiary or site at one time.


----------



## Jeff G (May 12, 2010)

What has been your high tempuratures on day one and two?

What was your natural drop count before you started and what is the drop day one and two?

Thanks, jeff


----------



## taxonomy (Apr 15, 2010)

We used MAQS on 10 hives. High temps were in the mid to high 80s. During the first couple of days there was more bearding on the MAQS hives than on others and a few dead bees. Post treatment we saw pretty good evidence that brood rearing had stopped and restarted during the treatment process in all hives. 

When you lay MAQS on top of the frames bees move away quickly. I suppose the queen was forced out of the brood chamber. After about the 3rd day all the hives seemed pretty normal. 

One hive appears to have gone queenless during the MAQS treatment process or sometime thereafter but I can't prove this was related to MAQS. It could have also resulted from simple handling on the supers or happened just before or after treatment. 

I think the break in brood rearing may actually be a good thing in a mite treatment. There's no doubt that MAQS disrupts the hive. It's not perfect. It does kill mites. 

I think lower temps would be better for MAQS as the duration of treatment would be longer and the fumes somewhat less intense. My target temp for treatment would now be in the 70s. 

MAQS looks like an inert dry paste once treatment is over. Bees remove the strip between the bars on the hive. 

We now use sticky boards and drone brood as informal sampling to determine times for treatment. 

I think I am going to press further into drone comb removal for 2012 but I would use MAQS again. It's nice to have as a back up when less invasive methods fail.


----------



## nativesong (May 14, 2011)

Jeff G said:


> What has been your high tempuratures on day one and two?
> 
> What was your natural drop count before you started and what is the drop day one and two?
> 
> Thanks, jeff


The low was 54 and the high was 80. I am glad that I applied with colder temps; higher temps and humidity could have increased the amount of fumes in the hive on the first 2 days. I think that the natural mite drop was around 20-30 per week. I combined the after application count for day one and two. Each hive had 400+ dead mites after the second morning and about 2-300 dead bees.


----------



## nativesong (May 14, 2011)

taxonomy said:


> I think the break in brood rearing may actually be a good thing in a mite treatment. There's no doubt that MAQS disrupts the hive. It's not perfect. It does kill mites.
> 
> I think lower temps would be better for MAQS as the duration of treatment would be longer and the fumes somewhat less intense. My target temp for treatment would now be in the 70s.
> 
> ... I would use MAQS again. It's nice to have as a back up when less invasive methods fail.


I agree!


----------



## David Edwards (May 27, 2009)

I treated my two hives, one strong, the other weak. Mite counts are from the strong hive. Pretreatment mite drops were 145 per day for 3 days on two occasions a month apart, making some treatment very advisable. MAQS were applied in warm weather but with forecasts for highs in high 80's for over a week.
On day 3 of treatment mite drop was 384 in 24 hrs. On day 4 forecast was changed to much higher temps. Strips were withdrawn that day and in the afternoon temp hit 97.
3 weeks post treatment mite drop is 14 per day. The strong hive is fine; the weak one has gone queenless.
It's hard to be a weatherman in Oklahoma!
David Edwards


----------



## nativesong (May 14, 2011)

David Edwards said:


> I treated my two hives, one strong, the other weak. Mite counts are from the strong hive. Pretreatment mite drops were 145 per day for 3 days on two occasions a month apart, making some treatment very advisable. MAQS were applied in warm weather but with forecasts for highs in high 80's for over a week.
> On day 3 of treatment mite drop was 384 in 24 hrs. On day 4 forecast was changed to much higher temps. Strips were withdrawn that day and in the afternoon temp hit 97.
> 3 weeks post treatment mite drop is 14 per day. The strong hive is fine; the weak one has gone queenless.
> It's hard to be a weatherman in Oklahoma!
> David Edwards


Wowzer... What a bummer... Well adding a hygienic queen at this point is no big deal. I was hoping to hear that the mite drop was better than that after treatment. Is the strong hive healthier, more productive or stronger (post treatment)?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

nativesong said:


> Are the hives any healthier, more productive or stronger (aside from being queenless)?


You are kidding; right?
First of all, they are queenless! Do you suppose that they are more productive in a queenless state?
Also, the in the weak hive, ALL open brood was killed.
Eggs, and larvea all killed and removed.
Furthermore, any bees that emerged during the first 2 days of treatment were killed.
If you were looking, frame by frame you would see rings of bees, chewed half way out, dead.
Do you suppose that this colony is "more productive"?
What you have after treatment in the weak hive is a certain amout of bees, a queen (either new or survived) and a certain age group of sealed brood that will emerge miteless.
I have been using formic acid for about 18 years and none of this is new.
Formic is my treatment of choice, but you have to know what to expect and how to react.
YOU MUST RETURN TO THE HIVE AND QUEENCHECK NO LATER THAN 7 DAYS!
Much usefull information following scientific evaluation is to follow.


----------



## nativesong (May 14, 2011)

HarryVanderpool said:


> You are kidding; right?
> First of all, they are queenless! Do you suppose that they are more productive in a queenless state?
> Also, the in the weak hive, ALL open brood was killed.
> Eggs, and larvea all killed and removed.
> ...


OK... SIR... WE... HEAR... YOU..... The real question for the people in this thread is very specific to a specific product MAQS. Fomic acid sure... "has any had experience with this product (mite away quick strips)? Is Mite Away Quick Strip a good product? How does it work? What will happen if I use it? How long will it take? Was the outcome worth the treatment?"

Please stay on topic...


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

*



Last edited by nativesong; Today at 05:47 AM. Reason: HarryVanderpool is a troll

Click to expand...

*How can a moderator of this forum be a Troll?


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

HarryVanderpool

What is your queen loss percentage using formic? Do you think surviving queens are damaged or have a shorter life span due to formic treatment? Do you anticipated the queen loss and purchase x% of queens ahead of time or do you already have some extras on hand?

My concern is that If it does not kill the queen, she will be weakened and the colonies winter survival rate will diminish. I am wondering if I should have x% of small nucs with replacement queens to how ever many colonies I will treat available before treatment?

Its to bad there is not a way to make a safe compartment for the queen while treatment is goring on. This would only be feasible for hobby and sidliners to go through the trouble if it worked. If formic sinks you could move the queen above a queen excluder and then administer the treatment in brood chambers below and not burn mama so bad. Just and idea.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

One can always remove the queens prior to the treatment if that is a concern. Of course that would be labor intensive and not really an option for treating a bunch of hives at once


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Another two cents.

I read some studies with 50% formic used in flash treatment which this MAQS sounds like which has queen loss associated with it. It is very cheap to administer. I was hoping that they had overcome the queen lose if they actually had these on the market. But it seems its just the same old but with the ability to be legal, and use on the flow.

If you requeen in the fall anyway, this is the perfect treatment before you requeen.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

WI-beek said:


> What is your queen loss percentage using formic?


Somewhere in the 25% range.
My first test was on a group of 80. All double deeps w/ honey supers.
Lost 28 queens. When you open the hives with queen loss you will find frames of SOLID emergency cells. Another reason to check back in time.
Since then it seems like at least one per pallet. Or none on this pallet and two on the next etc...
A friend of mine treated all 1600 of his hives and walked away. BOY did he end up with a mess on his hands. He is saying over 30%.
Another, 650, then he heard the warning. Thankfully, he had queens on hand.
This may be a good thing to do prior to your annual requeening. Treat the hives and then go back through and requeen everything.


----------

